# Conseils iPhone 8+ HS



## Marie06400 (3 Novembre 2020)

Bonsoir à tous,

J’aimerais vous demander conseils à propos de mon iphone 8 plus,
Je l’ai acheté en novembre 2017,
Février 2020, l’iPhone commence à bugger et à redémarrer de temps en temps en boucle.
Je prends rendez vous à l’Apple Store pour changer la batterie. Et là ils m’informent que cela ne vient pas forcément de la batterie mais de la carte mère (Panic Full)
Dégoûtée, l’iPhone n’est plus garantie et donc ils me proposent un échange standard. Ce que je refuse puisque trop cher pour un 8 plus à mon goût. Je garde mon téléphone en attendant la future génération.
Ma question est, je vais commander vendredi l’iPhone 12 pro max sur le site d´Apple. Pensez vous qu’il serait intéressant de faire reprendre l’iPhone 8+? d’apres vos retours, vont ils me donner quelque chose ou pour eux l’iPhone est considéré comme défectueux? Mon iPhone est nickel, et à part ce soucis, rien à signaler.
sinon savez vous comment faire pour vendre cet iPhone histoire d’en retirer un petit quelque chose? par exemple pour des pièces détachées,
Merci à vous,


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2020)

Bonsoir , 

je vous conseil de vendre le 8 pour pièces  .


----------



## white.spirit (4 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Je ne connais pas la procédure de reprise; je demanderais plutôt "qu'as-tu à perdre à demander une reprise?" Si les conditions ne sont finalement pas satisfaisantes, tu pourras récupérer l'iPhone à vendre pour pièces ?
De mon point de vue, vendre pour pièces ne rapporte quasi rien, c'est plutôt un dernier recours.


----------



## Marie06400 (4 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour, 
Merci pour vos réponses. Effectivement je ne connais pas la procédure de reprise Apple, si quelqu’un pouvait m’en dire plus ? Je ne sais pas du tout s’il est possible de le recuperer si la proposition ne me convient pas . J’ai peur qu’ils me disent, l’iPhone est HS et qu’ils m’en proposent 0. Sinon connaissez vous un site fiable pour la revente ? Je ne sais pas quoi cocher comme case car il s’allume et tout fonctionne hormis les redémarrages intempestifs. 
Merci à vous


----------



## white.spirit (4 Novembre 2020)

Tu peux commencer par appeler le service client d'Apple


----------



## Jura39 (4 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Voici la procédure de reprise


----------



## MrTom (4 Novembre 2020)

Hello,


Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voici la procédure de reprise


Ton lien ne fonctionne pas @Sly54 

Tu peux tenter d'avoir des estimations de reprises sur les sites suivants :

Backmarket
Easycash
Orange
Boulanger
MagicRecycle
ReBuy
IciRepris
e-Recycle


----------



## Sly54 (4 Novembre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Ton lien ne fonctionne pas @Sly54


C'est jura qui a posté le lien 

Pour l'ouvrir, il faut faire un clic droit sur le lien de jura, copier le lie, créer un nouvel onglet, copier le lien dedans ET supprimer ce que j'ai surligné :


----------



## MrTom (4 Novembre 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est jura qui a posté le lien


OK je retourne me coucher


----------



## Marie06400 (5 Novembre 2020)

Merci à vous tous pour vos réponses je vais commencer par contacter Apple et regarder les sites de reprise!


----------

